# Eclipse Shift+F2 Browser Navigation



## ICanHasNick (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich benutze Eclipse Hellios unter Ubuntu 10.04 (64-bit).

Wenn ich im Editorfenster auf shift-F2 drücke, wenn ein Schlüsselwort aus der JDK-API markiert ist, öffnet sich brav die entsprechende JavaDoc Seite.

Leider ist das neue Fenster in dem die Doku angezeigt wird ein einfaches Fenster (jedoch mit einem kleinen Globus Icon in der Tab-Überschrift). Eigentlich sollte das ein Browserfenster sein aber in diesem Fenster fehlt mir die Navigationsleiste mit vor und zurück Buttons (so wie in der View unter Window-->Show View-->Other-->General-->Internal Web Browser). Ohne die Buttons komme ich nicht mehr zurück wenn ich auf einen Link klicke, was die Nützlichkeit der Doku doch stark einschränkt.

In den Einstellungen: Window-->Preferences-->General-->Web Browser ist bei mir "Use internal web browser" eingestellt.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob mein Eclipse ein "Normalverhalten" aufweist, oder ob man es einstellen kann, dass die Doku navigierbar wird.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2011)

Mit Rechtsklick -> zurück kannst du navigieren.
Wenn du lieber Buttons haben willst musst du ein kleines Plugin Schreiben wieder, oder auf den externen Browser umstellen.


----------



## ICanHasNick (5. Apr 2011)

Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

Nach einem Rechtsklick passiert nichts. Kein Popup.

Ich habe in diesem Tutorial gesehen, dass ein Browserähnliches Fenster erscheinen soll. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob nur bei mir ein simples Editorfenster erscheint oder auch bei Anderen.


----------

